# 5 extinct frogs found in India



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

Five frogs thought to be extinct rediscovered in India.

Wildlife Extra News - 5 'extinct' frogs rediscovered in India


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

That Elegant Tropical Frog thinks he's so fine! (I don't know, sometimes I think some common names are a bit foolish). Hopefully, they won't go extinct again.

Richard.


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

Can't disagree on the common name thing. Althogh my personal favorite still has to be "Vampire Flying Frog"


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

MMMM, blood-sucking frog. Delicious.


----------

